# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی منچ با سورس کد کامل

## saber187518

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز این یه بازس منچ 4 نفره هست که من نوشتم.
اشکالات زیادی داره لطف کنید دانلود کنین و نظراتتون رو برای بهتر شدن بدید.
ممنون از توجه شما عزیزان

----------


## look20

من از برنامه نویسی زیاد سر در نمیارم یعنی خیلی خیلی آماتور هستم بنظر جالبه ولی چرا آدمکها تکون نمیخورن؟!

----------


## M.T.P

جالبه ، اما کاشکی میشد دونفره یا سه نفره هم بازیش کرد. :تشویق:

----------


## داود مددی

با تشکر از زحمتی که برای این برنامه کشیدی، من هنوز نگاش نکردم، بعدا نظرم رو میگم. ممنون!

----------


## saber187518

با سلام دوستان عزیز
میخواستم یه ذره گلایه کنم که تا حالا که من این مطلب رو مینویسم 118 نفر این برنامه رو دانلود کردند ولی متاسفانه نه نظرشون رو میگن که اگر مشکلی داره برطرفش کنم و نه تشکر میکنن در صورت خوب بودن برنامه.
البته این موضوع نه فقط در مورد این مطلب در مورد تمامی مطالب و پست ها صادقه.
آرزوی موفقیت برای تمامی عزیزان برنامه نویس.

----------


## REZADG

اره ادمک ها تکون نمی خورن 
راستی در مورد حرفتون خیلیا اومدن کد دانلود کنند نه این که به شما کمک کنن

----------


## mahbobi53

دست درد نکنه زحمت کشیدی، یک سری از افراد هم که دانلود می کنند ولی چیزی نمی گن هم تشکر دارند منتها وقت ندارند

----------


## ameri110

آدمک ها تکون نمی خورن
شاید ما بلد نیستیم بازی کنیم
اگه مشکلش رو بر طرف کنی قول میدم آنلاینش کنم تا همه با هم بازی کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mostafag

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز این یه بازس منچ 4 نفره هست که من نوشتم.
> اشکالات زیادی داره لطف کنید دانلود کنین و نظراتتون رو برای بهتر شدن بدید.
> ممنون از توجه شما عزیزان


سلام
یه اشکال کوچیک توی این برنامه هست که تغییر دادنش هم فرقی برای برنامه از لحاظ کارایی نداره امام چون گفتید که اشکالات رو بگین پس می گم شما برای تعریف متغیرهاتون این کد رو نوشتید
Dim ag1, ag2, ag3, ag4 As Integer
این کد 3 متغیر از نوع variant اعلان میکنه و 1 متغیر از نوع integer
درستش اینه که بنویسی
dim ag1 as integer,ag2 as integer,ag3 as integer, ag4 as integer
فقط برای هر کدوم لازم نیست دوباره Dim بنویسی

اشکال دوم اینجاست که اگه کسی 6 بگیره و حرکتی انجام نده برنامه هیچ پیغامی یا هیچ عملی انجام نمیده شما باید ترتیبی بدید که برنامه بررسی کنه که اگه کسی 6 گرفت دکمه رو غیر فعال کنه تا فرد حرکت رو انجام بده و دوباره دکمه فعال بشه کلا تو طول بازی اگه فرد حرکتی انجام نده شما این اجازه رو به نفر بعد میدید که حرکت رو شروع کنه

در کل برنامه خوبی بود ازتون ممنونم :تشویق: 
امیدوارم مطالب بدردتون بخوره :متفکر:

----------


## sara6813

سلام من هرچی برنامه vb رو دانلود میکنم عکساش نمیاد و اینکه فونتش رو نمی خونه  و project برنامه باز نمیشه و فقط فرمش باز میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## saber187518

با سلام
خیلی از دوستان محترمی که لطف کردن و پیغام گذاشتن گفتن که آدمک ها تکون نمیخوره
ولی من چند بار تست کردم و دانلود کردم (2 الی 3 بار) و جواب داد.
حالا نمیدونم مشکلش چیه که توی سیستم شما تکون نمیخوره
و در مورد 6 آوردن که اگه حرکت نکنی پیغام نمیده ، چشم هروقت که برسم روش کار میکنم تا ان شالله درستش کنم و دوباره بذارمش.
فعلا یاعلی...
بازم از همه دوستان عزیزی که دانلود میکنن و پیغام میذارن خیلی خیلی ممنون :قلب:

----------


## program2vb

سلام عزیزم این بازی که ساختی Compile Error میده بیچاره ویندوز جوش میاره

----------


## salar_master

salam khedmaate doostaan!!
ba arze poozesh mishe goof error ziaad dare vali darkol barnameye khubiee!! :چشمک: 
1-vaghti yeki 6biaare mitoone tamoome mohrehaasho harkat bede 
2-bazi hichvaght tamoom nemishe
va yeseri khorde kari ke inaa asasitarinesh bood

----------


## salar_master

cheraaa , pasekhe man bayad paak beshe?? unvaght migid nazar??

----------


## salar_master

salam khedmaate doostaan!!
ba arze poozesh mishe goof error ziaad dare vali darkol barnameye khubiee!!
1-vaghti yeki 6biaare mitoone tamoome mohrehaasho harkat bede 
2-bazi hichvaght tamoom nemishe
va yeseri khorde kari ke inaa asasitarinesh bood

----------


## hamedtara

اقا ممنون
لطف کردید

----------


## salar.exe

با سلام 
سورس جالبیه  دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## برنامه نویس اینده

همین که اونقد خلاقیت داشتین و اینکارو کردین خودش خیلی عالیه
ممنون زحمت کشیدی

----------


## saber187518

> سلام عزیزم این بازی که ساختی Compile Error میده بیچاره ویندوز جوش میاره


سلام
ممنون از پاسخ شما
ولی اگه یه نگاهی به نظرات بقیه دوستان بندازید میبینید که تعدادی از دوستان تونستند برنامه رو دانلود و اجرا کنند.
حالا اینکه برای شما error میده ، لطف کنید و پیغام خطا رو بذارید ممنون میشم.

----------


## saber67

اگه یک کاربر 6 بیاره با همون یه دونه شیش می تونه همه مهره هاش رو بیاره تو!! یعنی وقتی شیش آورد رو هر مهره ای که بیرونه کلیک کنه میاد تو بازی و حتی یکی از مهره ها که اومده تو می تونه شیش خونه هم جلو بره! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## masoodafar

با سلام من یه سوال داشتم تو vb چطور میشه تعیین کرد که کدوم کامند زودتر به یک ناحیه یا منطقه ریسده عملیات روی اون انجام بشه مثلا بازی منچ من میخوام مشخص کنم یکی از عنصر های این کامند زودتر به یک ناحیه رسیده اگه یک کامند دیگه از یک گروه دیگه اومد روی اون اونی که زودتر رسیده غیرفعال شه و از بازی بره بیرون ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید :قلب:

----------


## saber67

> با سلام من یه سوال داشتم تو vb چطور میشه تعیین کرد که کدوم کامند زودتر به یک ناحیه یا منطقه ریسده عملیات روی اون انجام بشه مثلا بازی منچ من میخوام مشخص کنم یکی از عنصر های این کامند زودتر به یک ناحیه رسیده اگه یک کامند دیگه از یک گروه دیگه اومد روی اون اونی که زودتر رسیده غیرفعال شه و از بازی بره بیرون ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید


جواب سوال تون رو تو همون تاپیکی که ساختید دادم

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1684405

----------


## m2011kh

سلام
یه چیز خنده دار این که دوتانی که میگن ادمکا حرکت نمیکنن انگار قانون منچ رو نمیدونن که تا شیش نیارین نمیتونید حرکت بدین هه.
و دوم این که خوب بود ولی آدم تو کدای شما گم میشه خیلی خیلی خیلی طولانی بود و انقدر طولانی بود فرصت نکردم همه شو چک کنم ولی به طور حتم خیلی خیلی با کد های کوتاه تری میتونستید انجام بدید.
به هر حال این نظرات شخصی من بود.
MMD

----------


## fififi

با سلام و خسته نباشید.....
من به این برنامه واسه درس شی گرا احتیاج دارم اما به زبانC++‎
شما هیچ ایده ای برای اینکه بتونم اینو خودم انجام بدم ندارید؟؟؟
اخه من اصلا تاحالا برنامه ای که کار گرافیکی بخواد ننوشتم و کلا زیادم سر در نمیارم از برنامه نویسی:((

----------


## takrahim

سپاس مهندس

----------

